# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  لكي لا ننسى.. مدينة الناصرة

## شذى البنفسج

*الناصرة..*


اسم مدينة الناصرة

ان اسم مدينة الناصرة الكنعاني القديم هو "آبل" وسميت العبن أيضا قديما بعين آبل وهي اليوم عين العذراء التي تعني أيضا عين الحياة. لقد ذكر اسم الناصرة في العهد الجديد 29 مرة وهذا يعني بانها كانت مدينة مهمة في تلك الفترة بالرغم من عدم ذكر اسمها ولا مرة في العهد القديم . وهنالك تعليل آخر لاسم الناصرة التاريخي معناه مركز أو برج الحراسة . كما قبل بان اسمها يعني الجبل المرتفع أو منحدر الماء إلى مجراه, وليس هذا بعيدا عن شكل جبالها المشرفة على جميع الانحاء. لقد تشعبت الأبحاث عن اصل ومصدر اسم الناصرة وبعضهم يقول بانها آرامية والآخر يقول بانها سيرانية أو عبرية أو عربية ولكن معانيها حصرت في بضع مضامين : 1- الزهرة أو البرعم المتفتح أو باقة الازهار أو بستان الشجيرات أو الزنبقة أو رونق الشيء واشراقه . 2- التنسك , الصوامع , مغاور النساك , مغاور وبيوت التنك . 3- الجبل , المركز , برج الحراسة , الجبل المرتفع , منحدر الماء . 4- النصر , فاعلة النصر . لقد ذكر المؤرخ ميريل في كتابه " الجليل في ايام المسيح " ان اسم الناصرة مأخوذ من جبل النبي سعين حسب رأي الأب عيسى اسككندر المعلوف ذلك الجبل المنتصب فوق المدينة كالحارس , والذي جاء في الاناجيل بان مدينتهم أي الناصرة كانت مبنية عليه عندما هرب وقفز المسيح عنه . ويقول أيضا الأب عيسى المعلوف بان معناها المنفصلة أو المختبئة وهذا بعيد عن الاصل . ولقد ذكرت كلمة " نتسيرت" لأول مرة باللغة العبرية في اشعار اليعيزير هلكيير في حوالي القرن الميلادي السابع . لكن مصدر اسم الناصرة الذي عرفت به منذ فجر التاريخ غير معروف لا المعنى الحقيقي و الاصل , ولكن قيل بان هذا الاسم عبري ومعناه نصر وقبل بان معناه غصن لكثرة غابتها ونضارة اغصانها في الماضي . ويقال بان معناه ناصر أي مخلص والناصرة هي مؤنث ناصر في العربية وهو الجبل الذي عله ميل أو الجبل المرتفع . والناصر أيضا هو المطر . ولقد قالت القديسة باولا بان معناه زهرة لان الناصرة تبدو كالزهرة المتفتحة منخفضة في الوسط والجبال حولها كالاوراق . ولقد نسب السيد المسيح إلى الناصرة فدعي ناصريا أي نذيرا مكرسا لفداء بني الإنسان , ودعي بالناصري وتكنى اتباعه بالنصارى نسبة للناصرة التي سميت أيضا مدينة البشارة وسميت البيضاء لبياض مبانيها واراضيها , وسميت بام المغاور لكثرة المغاور المحفورة في جبالها وصخورها . وذكرت الناصرة أيضا في معجم ما استعجم باسم نصورية , قرية بالشام إليها تنسب النصرانية. وذكرت باسم ناصرت ونتسيرت ونازرت . اما صاحب معجم البلدان فقال عن معناها : الناصرة - فاعلة من النصر ومنها اشتق اسم النصارى وهنالك قول آخر يقول بان معى كلمة الناصرة النذير أو البشير ويقول اللاأي نفسه بان المسيح كان نذيرا أو بشيرا كما يقال أيضا بان الاسم مشتق من كلمة " نيزير" وتعني التاج أي انها تاج الجليل . أما الأب يوجين هوادي فيقول غي كتابة " الدليل للأرض المقدسة " , ان الناصرة تبدو كمدينة إيطالية وليس كمدينة شرقية ويقول بان معنى كلمة الناصرة هو الزهرة أو التفتح أو الانتباه أو الحراسة وفي بعض الأحيان تفسر محروسة .
هذا القسم من كتاب تاريخ الناصرة للمؤرخة نهى زعرب قعوار



التاريخ


مدينة الناصرة مدينة قديمة ، عرفت وسكنت منذ القدم على الرغم من مرورها بفترات زمنية لم تكن فيها ذات أهمية كبيرة ، ولم يرد ذكر لها في كتب العهد القديم أو المصادر الأدبية ، ولكن هذا لا يعني أنها عرفت وسكنت فقط في العهد الجديد وبعد ميلاد السيد المسيح . إذ أن الحفريات الأثرية دلت على أن الناصرة كانت مسكونة في العصر البرونزي المتوسط وفي العصر الحديدي . ورد أول ذكر للناصرة في الإنجيل ، ففيها ولدت مريم العذراء وبشرت بالمسيح ، وفيها نشأ السيد المسيح وقضى معظم حياته ، ومن هنا بدأت أهمية هذه المدينة في التاريخ ، وأصبح اسمها يرد كثيرا بعد ذلك في الكتب والمؤلفات ، أما دخولها الأحداث التاريخية بعد السيد المسيح ، فكان في الفترة التي أعقبت عام 136 للميلاد ، فبعد أن خرب " نيطس " مدينة القدس في العام الميلادي السبعين ، عاد اليهود فعصوا ثانية، على عهد الإمبراطور " هدريان" فأرسل إلى القدس جيشا عظيما أخضعهم ودمر القدس عام 131 للميلاد ، ثم جدد بناءها في العام 136 م ، وحكم بالموت على كل يهودي يدخل القدس ، عند ذلك وجه اليهود قواهم وأنظارهم نحو الجليل ، وحصلوا على امتياز من الإمبراطور بأن لا يدخل غير اليهود إلى بعض المدن ومن ضمنها الناصرة . فاحتجبت هذه البلدة وظلت هكذا حتى عام 250م ، وبعد ذلك أخذت الناصرة تنمو وتزدهر ، وكان ذلك ابتداء من الفترة الواقعة بين عامي 306 و 337م ، حيث بنيت فيها الكنائس والأديرة ، وفي عام 404م زارت القديسة الغنية ( باولا ) مدينة الناصرة وقالت عنها " ذهبنا إلى الناصرة التي هي كاسمها زهرة الجليل " وتشير الحفريات إلى أن أول كنيسة في الناصرة هي كنيسة البشارة ، وكان ذلك عام 450 م .
تم دخول المدينة من قبل المسلمين عام 634م ، على يد القائد شرحبيل بن حسنة رضي الله عنه فاتح شمال فلسطين ، وكانت تابعة لجند الأردن الذي كانت قاعدته طبرية ، ويذكر البعض أن الناصرة لم يرد لها أي ذكر بعد الفتوحات الإسلامية ، فلم تذكر في الكتب الأدبية والمؤلفات، ولكن الصحيح غير ذلك ، فقد ذكرت كثيرا عند الجغرافيين والمؤرخين المسلمين ، إذ ذكرها اليعقوبي في القرن التاسع الميلادي ، والمسعودي في الحادي عشر ، والهروي في الثاني عشر ، كما ذكرها أيضا ابن شداد في القرن الميلادي الثالث عشر ، وياقوت في الرابع عشر، والقلقشندي في الخامس عشر . وقد لمع اسم هذه المدينة أيام إبراهيم باشا وظاهر العمر وأحمد باشا الجزار وسليمان باشا وعبد الله باشا . وعندما بدأت الحملات الصليبية على المنطقة ، كانت الناصرة من ضمن المدن التي شهدت نزاعات كثيرة بين الفرنجة والمسلمين ، فبعد أن استولى الفرنجة على القدس دفعوا بجيوشهم إلى منطقة الجليل شمالا ، واستولوا عليها ، ووضعوا حاميات لهم في بعض بقاعها ومن ضمنها الناصرة ، وشرع قائد الفرنجة في بناء الكنائس في المدينة ، ونقل إليها أسقفية بيسان . ثم استولى عليها المسلمون قسرا بعد معركة حطين الشهيرة ، وبقيت بحوزتهم إلى أن عقدت معاهدة عام 1229 م – 626 هـ بين ملك الفرنجة والملك الكامل ، وبموجب هذه المعاهدة عادت الناصرة إلى الفرنجة ، بعد ذلك تناوب عليها الطرفان ، فهي تارة بحوزة المسلمين وتارة أخرى تحت سيطرة الفرنجة ، وعلى سبيل المثال هاجمها الظاهر بيبرس عام 1263 م – 661 هـ واستولى عليها ، وبعد ذلك بثمان سنوات احتلها الفرنجة مرة أخرى ، وبقيت تحت سيطرتهم حتى عام 1291م –690 هـ حين استولى عليها المسلمون على يد خليل بن قلاوون . دخلت الناصرة بحوزة العثمانيين عام 1517 م – 923 هـ . وأول من استقر بها العرب المسلمون ، وفي النصف الأول من القرن السابع عشر نزلها بعض العرب المسيحيين ، حيث قدم بعضهم من موارنة لبنان للسكنى فيها . وكان ذلك في عام 1630 م – 1040 هـ أما اليهود فلم يجرؤوا على دخولها حتى أوائل القرن التاسع عشر .
أثناء حصار نابليون لمدينة عكا عام 1179م – 1214هـ ، بلغه أن العثمانيين جهزوا جيشا كبيرا لنجدة الجزار ، بالإضافة إلى 7000 مقاتل من جبال نابلس ، تجمعوا في الجليل للالتحاق بالجيش العثماني ، فأرسل حملة لصد العثمانيين قبل وصولهم عكا ، التقى الجيشان ثم استولت على الناصرة في اليوم التالي ، وفيما بعد ، اتخذها الأمير ظاهر العمر دار مستقر له مدة من الزمن ، فبعد أن استقام له الوضع في المنطقة ، عين أولاده جميعا كل واحد في مدينة ، اختار مدينة الناصرة مسكنا ومقرا له .
بني أول مسجد في الناصرة في الفترة الواقعة بين عامي 1805 و 1808 إذ لم يكن للمسلمين مسجد في الناصرة يصلون فيه أيام سليمان باشا ، وكانوا يصلون في بيت من بيوت الأمير ظاهر العمر ، وفي تقويم آخر يقال بأن هذا المسجد بني عام 1814م – 1229هـ ، أما الرأي الثالث فيقول انه بوشر ببناء جامع الناصرة والذي يدعى بالجامع الأبيض ، على يد على باشا مساعد والي عكا . وكان ذلك في عام 1812م – 1227هـ . بدأت الويلات والمخاطر تحدق بالشعب العربي المسلم في فلسطين بشكل عام وفي الناصرة ومنطقتها بشكل خاص عام 1869م – 1286هـ ، حيث بدأت المراحل الأولى من مخطط إقامة " الوطن القومي " لليهود على أرض فلسطين . وسهل ذلك بيع الحكومة العثمانية الاتحادية الأراضي والقرى في هذه المنطقة لأغنياء وسماسرة ليسوا من أهل فلسطين ، لا تربطهم بأرضها أية روابط ، ففي ذلك العام باعت الحكومة العثمانية الاتحاديةالصفقة الأولى من أرض فلسطين لبعض تجار وأغنياء بيروت ومنهم سرسق وتويني ، وقد شملت هذه الصفقة أرض الناصرة ، السهل الوعر وقرى جنجار ، العفولة ، والفولة ، وجباتا، وخنيفس ، وتل الشام ، وتل نور ، ومعلول ، وسمونة ، وكفرتا ، وجيدا، وبيت لحم ، وأم العمد ، وطبعون ، وقصقص ، والشيخ بريك ، وفي عام 1872م – 1289هـ باعت الصفقة الثانية وشملت المجدل ، والهريج ، والحارثية ، والياجورة ، والخريبة التابعة للياجورة .
بعد اشتعال الحرب العالمية الأولى ، أصبحت الناصرة مركز القيادة الألمانية – التركية في فلسطين وبعد هزيمة الأتراك في تلك الحرب ، دخل الإنكليز مدينة الناصرة في شهر أيلول من عام 1918م . وعليه فقد دخلت هذه المدينة العربية، كما دخلت فلسطين بكاملها مرحلة جديدة من مراحل تاريخها وهي الانتداب البريطاني ، الذي مهد لإقامة الدولة اليهودية على أرض فلسطين العربية ، ومنذ بداية الانتداب قسمت البلاد إلى خمسة ألوية هي : لواء القدس ( اليهودية ) ومركزه القدس . لواء يافا على الساحل ومركزه يافا . لواء السامرة في الوسط ومركزه نابلس . لواء فينيقيا على الساحل الشمالي ومركزه حيفا . لواء الجليل ومركزه الناصرة . في عام 1922م ألغى لواء الناصرة وضم إلى لواء فينيقيا تحت اسم اللواء الشمالي ومركزه حيفا ، وصارت الناصرة مركز قضاء . وفي السادس عشر من شهر تموز عام 1948م سقطت الناصرة بيد اليهود .



جغرافيا

تقع الناصرة في قلب الجليل الأدنى على سفح جبل يرتفع عن سطح البحر نحو 400م. تحيط بها سلسلة جبال مرتفعة هي جزء من جبال الجليل الأدنى فتطل على مرج ابن عامر من الشمال. تبعد حوالي 24كم عن بحيرة طبريا و9كم عن جبل الطور. وقد كان لموقعها الجغرافي أهمية منذ القدم فكانت طرق فرعية تصلها بالطرق الرئيسية التي تربط بين سورية ومصر من جهة وبين الأردن وفلسطين من جهة أخرى. وكانت القوافل التجارية تعرّج عليها أثناء مرورها في مرج ابن عامر. ان الناصرة أكبر مدينة (تقريبا)في إسرائيل

*السكان*

*يبلغ عدد سكان المدينة حوالي96 ألف نسمة [1] جلّهم من العرب الفلسطينيين ذوي الجنسية الإسرائيلية. تشير التقديرات إلى أن 69% منهم مسلمون والباقي مسيحيون. تعتبر الناصرة مركزا تجاريا هاما لمدن وقرى منطقة الجليل.*



*نشاط السكان*

اعتمد سكان القضاء قديما وحديثا على مدينة الناصرة في تلبية احتياجاتهم ، وكان لا بد لهذه المدينة من توفير مثل تلك الاحتياجات ، فنمت وازدهرت وجد أهلها في العمل ، حيث اشتغل قسم منهم بزراعة الأشجار المثمرة والخضراوات ، كما راجت أعمال التجارة فيها وكانت تمثل السوق الرئيس لعشرات القرى ، التي تبيع ما تنتجه فيها وتبتاع منها كل ما تحتاجه ، كما ازدهرت كذلك الصناعات الخفيفة ، مثل أعمال التجارة والحدادة والدباغة والخياطة والصباغة وأعمال البناء والهدايا التذكارية من سجاد ونحاس وخشب محفور ، كما اشتهرت نساء الناصرة بأشغال الإبرة . وفي الناصرة معاصر للزيتون والسمسم لاستخراج الزيت والطحينة ، وفيها مصانع للصابون. و قامت الناصرة منذ القدم بالوظيفة الاقتصادية لمجموعة كبيرة من القرى والتجمعات السكانية. ولا زالت المدينة تؤدي هذه الوظيفة لعشرات الآلاف من السكان العرب في المنطقة. كانت السياسة التي اتبعها اليهود منذ عام 1948م وحتى عام 1967م تجاه عرب فلسطين المحتلة تقوم على عدم السماح ببروز قطاع اقتصادي عربي ، وبالتالي منع قيام مراكز سلطة اقتصادية مستقلة ، وعليه فان القاعدة الاقتصادية في فلسطين المحتلة بشكل عام ، كانت حتى عام 1976م ضعيفة جدا . فلم يكن العرب يملكون سوى ثلاث مؤسسات صناعية فقط ، اثنتان صغيرتان تهتمان بالخياطة وثالثة للأشغال المعدنية . ضّيقت الحكومات الإسرائيلية على الزراعة العربية ، ولم تصنع الوسط العربي ، بل على العكس صفّت ما وجد فيها من مصانع وشركات ، مثل صناعة التبغ في مدينة الناصرة . وصمدت بعض الشركات مثل شركة باصات ( العفيفي ) العربية في هذه المدينة ، وبقيت بعد مقاومة طويلة ومريرة ، كذلك فان الحكومات الإسرائيلية ترفض اعتبار الوسط العربي منطقة تطوير من الدرجة الأولى ، الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يساعد على جذب الصناعيين وأصحاب الشركات وهي لا تشجع ولا تدعم ولاتقيم أي مصنع في الوسط العربي بأموالها أو بأموال مشتركة . وهكذا تتصرف أيضا نقابة العمال ( الهستدروت ) التي تملك 25% من الصناعة اليهودية . فلم تقدم أية قروض تذكر لتشجيع الصناعة العربية . وفي الوسط العربي كله وحتى نهاية عام 1983م ، كان هنالك 140 ورشة صناعية ، غالبيتها الساحقة عبارة عن مخيطات وورش إنتاج مواد بناء أولية وحدادة ومناجر صغيرة . وفي المقابل نجد مستوطنة يهودية مثل " الناصرة العليا " التي أقامتها السلطات الإسرائيلية عام 1957م على أراضي الناصرة والقرى العربية المجاورة وضمن مخطط تهويد الجليل ، نجد مثل هذه المستوطنة تصبح مركزا صناعيا في فترة زمنية قصيرة جدا ، تحوى 160 مصنعا وورشة صناعية ، في حين لم ينشا مصنع واحد في مدينة الناصرة العربية القائمة منذ آلاف السنين . وهكذا فإننا نجد مدينة عربية كبيرة في فلسطين المحتلة مثل الناصرة تخلو من المصانع والمشاريع الكبيرة ، ولهذا اتجه أهلها لإعمال التجارة والخدمات وبعض الصناعات التحويلية البسيطة المتعلقة بالسياحة ، مثل حفر الخشب والخزف ، كما اضطر بعضهم إلى التوجه للعمل في المصانع والورش اليهودية
كان يوجد في مدينة الناصرة في بداية القرن العشرين ثلاث مدارس، واحدة في قرية سولم والثانية في قرية اندور بالاشتراك مع قرية نين أما الثالثة فكانت في قرية الناعورة بالاشتراك مع قرية تمرة، وارتفع عدد المدارس ليصل إلى 14 مدرسة في العام 1937 / 1938 ، منها مدرسة للبنين ومدرستان للبنات، كما وجد دار المعلمين الروسية ، وازدهرت الحياة العلمية بعد إنشاء المدارس، وقد دخلت أول مطبعة لمدينة الناصرة عام 1923 ، مما ساعد على ازدهار الحركة الثقافية فيها.


*أزياء أهل الناصرة*

بعد اختلاط أهل فلسطين بالأمم الأخرى ، تنوعت أزياؤهم واختلفت من منطقة إلى أخرى ، وبشكل عام فقد امتاز لباس الرجل والمرأة في فلسطين عامة وفي الناصرة بشكل خاص ، بكثرة القطع التي يرتديها كل من الرجل والمرأة ، كما أمتاز لباس أهل الناصرة وخاصة لباس المرأة بطولة ، إذ كان يغطي جسمها بالكامل باستثناء الوجه واليدين ، ومن الأسماء المألوفة والتي كانت منشرة في زي المرأة الناصرية : الصمادة : وهي كيس أسطواني محشو بالقطن كانت توضع على الرأس . الزربند : شقة من الحرير مخططة بألوان مختلفة تطوى من الأعلى وتوضع فوق الصمادة وتعصب بمنديل طويل يرسل على الظهر ويربط الوسط بزنار . العصبة : منديل يطوي ويكسو أعلى الصمادة . الجلابة : وهي جبة طويلة مفتوحة من الأمام . الدامر : عبارة عن جبة قصيرة . القنباز : استعمل بدل الجلابة وله فتحتان على الجانبين وله ألوان كثيرة . العباءة : وبه جلباب قصير الأكمام من الجوخ المطرز ، مع مرور الزمن أخذ استعمال هذه الألبسة يقل فانتقلت النساء إلى اللباس الحديث ، وألغيت الصمادة والدامر والعباءة والعصبة وغيرها ، أما لباس الرجل فكان العمامة البيضاء للمسلم والسوداء للمسيحي ، ثم الطربوش والحطة والعقال والقنباز والسروال والعباءة وغيرها ، وقد قل لبس العمامة باستثناء رجال الدين المسلمين ، وشاع لبس الطربوش الأحمر كما قل استعمال القنباز ، ثم حدثت النقلة من القديم إلى الحديث وشاع اللباس الحديث مثل ( الجاكيت والقميص والبنطلون ) ، أما الشيء المتبقي من الزي القديم فهو الحطة والعقال والذي لا زالت قطاعات كبيرة من الأهالي ترتديه.


*معالم المدينة*

مدينة الناصرة شأنها شأن جميع مدن فلسطين ، تقسم إلى حارات أو أحياء تحمل أسماء مختلفة، وعادة ما تنسب هذه التسميات إلى عائلات من سكان المدينة نفسها تعيش في تلك الحارة أو في ذلك الحي ، وكانت كلمة ( محلة ) والتي تعني حارة شائعة جداً في الناصرة ، إضافة إلى ذلك كانت بعض تسميات الحارات ترتبط بموقعها بالنسبة للبلدة نفسها ، فيقال مثلاً الحارة الغربية ، وأحياناً أخرى تسمى الحارة لموقعها الطبوغرافي في البلدة ، فيقال الحارة الفوقا والحارة التحتا ، ومن حارات ومحلات الناصرة : محلة الجامع ، محلة عبيد ، محلة الشرقية ، محلة الجرنة ، محلة فرح ، محلة يمانية ، محلة اللاتين ، محلة الشوافنة ، محلة البيادر ، محلة العديني وغيرها . أما الأسواق في الناصرة فقد أخذت تسميتها من المهنة التي تمارس فيها مثل : سوق الصباغين ، سوق القهاوي ، سوق الخضرة ، سوق الصياغ ، سوق السكافية ، سوق المواستية والحدادين ، سوق النجارين وغيرها من التسميات..

صورة للمدينة :

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة المدينة التي ولدت فيها السيدة مريم العذراء التي انجبت السيد المسيح ، تقع مدينة الناصرة في قلب الجليل الأدنى بين عكا وحيفا وحنين وطبرية ، على تلة جبل يرتفع 400م عن سطح البحر ، و300 م عن مرج بن عامر ، ويطل على البحر والكرمل والطور وجبال النار ونهر الأردن وغور فلسطين . كانت الناصرة بوابة الغزاة إلى فلسطين من ناحية الشمال فتعاقب عليها الفرس واليونان والرومان والبيزنطيون والصليبيون والمغول والعثمانيون والفرنسيون والبريطانيون . فقد احتلها الانجليز في 21/9/1918 م . بعد انتصارهم في الحرب الكونية الاولى . شاركت في كل الثورات والانتفاضات والمظاهرات والاضرابات والمؤتمرات الفلسطينية منذ عشرينات هذا القرن ضد الاستعمار البريطاني واليهودي . واحتلتها المنظمات الصهيونية المسلحة في يوم الجمعة الموافق 6 /7/1948 م ، بعد دفاع بطولي من حاميتها ومن اهلها وهي تمثل اليوم أكبر مدينة فلسطينية في الوطن المحتل كما تمثل قاعدة الحياة الثقافية ومركزا للحركة الوطنية . تبلغ مساحة قضاء الناصرة حوالي 497533 دونما ، وتبلغ مساحة مدينة الناصرة حوالي (10226) دونما . قدر عدد سكان قضاء الناصرة في عام 1931 حوالي (28592) نسمة ، وفي عام 1945 حوالي (46100) نسمة . اما عدد سكان مدينة الناصرة في عام 1948 كان حوالي (17143) نسمة وبلغ عددهم في عام 1965 حوالي (40) ألف نسمة . قام الصهاينة بمحاولة تهويد المدينة وازالة الصبغة العربية الفلسطينية عنها فطوقوا المدينة بالعديد من المستعمرات الاسيتطانية . تحتوي الناصرة على مجموعة كبيرة من الآثار والمواقع التاريخية الهامة ، ويغلب عليها الجانب الديني المسيحي، ويرجع هذا إلى اقامة السيد المسيح في الناصرة حوالي 28 عاما لذلك اقام المسيحيون الكنائس والأديرة ، والمتاحف تذكارا وتخليدا له ، فيوجد فيها كنيسة البشارة ، وكنيسة القديس يوسف ، وعين العذراء .

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

- الناصرة : منظر عام للمدينة اُخذ من جبل طابور

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كنيسة البشارة بالناصرة

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

- الناصرة : تمثال لبيت شعر للشاعر  أبو القاسم الشـَّـابي: إذاالشعب يوماً اراد الحياة فلا بد أن يستجيب القدر ولا بد للقيد ان ينجلي ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : الجامع الابيض

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : الكنيسة الانجيلية المعمدانية

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كنيسة البشارة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

تمثال السيده هاجر زوجة النبي ابراهيم عليه السلام في قلب المدينه

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صوره لجامع السلام في الحي الشرقي:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صوره للجامع الابيض في البلده القديمه:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صوره لعين العذراء وهي عين ماء قديمه رممت حديثا وكانت تخدم سكان المدينه والقرى المجاوره:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

صوره لكنيسة البشاره وسميت بهذا الاسم لانها تقع في نفس المكان الذي بشر فيه الملاك جبرائيل مريم العذراء بحملها :

----------


## شذى البنفسج

كنيسة سانت جابريئال:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مسجد النبي سعين يجاور كنيسة سانت جابريئال:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

مسجد النبي سعين:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا

لم تتركي شيئـــــــــــــــــا يا شذى

يعطيك العافية



[align=center][/align] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : زقاق في المدينة القديمة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : منظر عام

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يبلغ عدد سكان المدينة حوالي96 ألف نسمة جلّهم من العرب الفلسطينيين ذوي الجنسية الإسرائيلية. تشير التقديرات إلى أن 69% منهم مسلمون والباقي مسيحيون. تعتبر الناصرة مركزا تجاريا هاما لمدن وقرى منطقة الجليل.





[align=center][/align]ربما تلك ميزة مدينة الناصرة فهي مدينة عربية مئة بالمئة.. تختلف عن باقي مدن فلسطين المحتلة عام 1948 بأن سكانها عرب فلسطينيون دمهم دم عربي مخلص مقاوم شأنهم شأن كل عرب 1948 الذين يزعم الكيان المحتل أنهم مواطنون إسرائيليون.. كما وتأمل اخي العزيز بالحضارة العمرانية التي تشهدها المدينة.. ولأثبت لكم أن الحضارة ليست حكرا للإحتلال الصهيوني

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الناصرة : منظر عام




منظر رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا لمدينة الناصرة.. سبحان الخالق الذي جعل جمال الطبيعة كله في فلسطين.. جنــــــــــة الدنيا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(2):  جنة الدنيا فلسطين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : mary's well hotel فندق العين الناصرة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]أثناء حصار نابليون لمدينة عكا عام 1179م – 1214هـ ، بلغه أن العثمانيين جهزوا جيشا كبيرا لنجدة الجزار ، بالإضافة إلى 7000 مقاتل من جبال نابلس ، تجمعوا في الجليل للالتحاق بالجيش العثماني ، فأرسل حملة لصد العثمانيين قبل وصولهم عكا ، التقى الجيشان ثم استولت على الناصرة في اليوم التالي ، وفيما بعد ، اتخذها الأمير ظاهر العمر دار مستقر له مدة من الزمن ، فبعد أن استقام له الوضع في المنطقة ، عين أولاده جميعا كل واحد في مدينة ، اختار مدينة الناصرة مسكنا ومقرا له .



[align=center][/align]إن كان لدينا نحن العرب ما نفخر به.. فيتوجب علينا الفخر بقاداتنا الأوائل الذين فتحوا أرض المسلمين وجعلوها دولا إسلامية



يسلموووووووو ديـــــــــــاتك يا شذى على الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : عين ماء ستنا مريم العذراء قبل عام 1914

----------


## شذى البنفسج

لا شكر على واجب احنا كتييييييييير مقصرين ..
اعذرينا فلسطين  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : tribunals of nazsareth and a highway

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]مدينة راقية بكل معنى الكلمة

وكل مدن فلسطين أم الحضارات وأم الدنيـــــــــا شأنها شأن مدينة الناصرة مهد أمنا مريم بنت عمران... ولكم أن تتخيلوا أن فلسطين مهد لنبي الله عيسى إبن مريم الذي ولد في مدينة بيت لحم


أي بركة فيك يا فلسطين  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

على فكرة صور المدينة حاليا اجمل بكتييير بس هاي الصور يالي قدرت اجمعها ومش حديثة التصوير للاسف . بالرغم من هيك بتجنن ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]اريد أن أتوجه إليك يا شذى بكلمة
[align=center][/align]هل الذين بنوا مدينة الناصرة هم اليهود؟؟؟؟ أو بلدية الناصرة الإسرائيلية كما يزعمون؟؟

أريد أن أتوجه الى كل تلك الافواه التي تتحدث عن ذلك وأقوووووووول

نحن العرب أحقّ في مدننا المحتلة من غيرنــــــا ونحن من بناها وأسسها، وهي أرضنا وملكنــــــا نحن ولا لأحد شرعية فيها غيرنـــــا، وتلك الحضارة العمرانية ما هي إلا الواقع الذي يفرض على الجميع ألا تكون جنة الله في الأرض (فلسطين) إلا أن تكون في هذه الصورة.. إن شائت إسرائيل أو أبت... فنحن ما بنى وسيبني ونحن أحق بها من غيرنا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : nazareth as seen from above

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

مشكورة شذى :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> على فكرة صور المدينة حاليا اجمل بكتييير بس هاي الصور يالي قدرت اجمعها ومش حديثة التصوير للاسف . بالرغم من هيك بتجنن ..



ما قصرتي شذى جمعتي وجمعتي وكلها جميلة ورائعة ولا أظن أن هناك ما هو أروع من ذلك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مشكورة شذى


 
هلاااااااااا احمد نووورت ..
شو وين هالغيبة ؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]يعطيك ألف عافية
ماشالله عليكِ طول عمرك متميزة

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : دار القضاء الناصرةtribunals of nazareth-5

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : صورة من الجو لمنطقة الكازانوفا وشارع توفقي زياد

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]تضاريس المدينة تحفة إلهية تجعز يد الإنسان أن تصنعها أو أن يتخيلها عقله المحدود!!!

----------


## شذى البنفسج

الناصرة : كنيسة سانت جبرائيل church of st. gebrail

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


قرية أم الغنم شمالي الناصرة

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## شذى البنفسج

> 


 
رووووووووووووعة ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

احكيلي انت زرت الناصرة ؟؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]منظر راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا

----------


## شذى البنفسج

ببساطة..عروس الجليل

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]كنيسة قبر السيدة مريم العذراء عليها السلام

[align=center][/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]حقيقة لم أجد من الكلمات ما يعبـــــــــــر عن عميق شكري وامتناني لك يا شذى



[align=center][/align]وأعاهدك أنني

لـــــــــــــن أنســــــــــــــى

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]مفتاح البيت
وقوشـــــــــــــان الأرض

محفورين بقلبي وبسروا بدمّي

وسنعـــــــــــــــــــــود يوما ما...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> حقيقة لم أجد من الكلمات ما يعبـــــــــــر عن عميق شكري وامتناني لك يا شذى
> 
> 
> 
> وأعاهدك أنني
> 
> لـــــــــــــن أنســــــــــــــى


 
ولاو انا شو عملت .. هادواجبنا ..
اكيييييييد ما رح ننسى ..

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> مفتاح البيت
> وقوشـــــــــــــان الأرض
> 
> محفورين بقلبي وبسروا بدمّي
> 
> وسنعـــــــــــــــــــــود يوما ما...


ان شاء الله النصر قريب والرجعة قريبة ..

----------


## ابو عوده

يعطيكي الف عافيه ..موضوع رائع  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## nawayseh

يسلمووو ايديكي على المعلومات الرائعه 
ومشكووووووره

----------


## دموع الغصون

لكي لا ننسى .. كيف ننسى فلسطينية الحبيبة  .. سلسلة رائعة لتعريف بأهم و أبرز مدن فلسطين .. الناصرة مدينة عريقة لها تاريخ رائع  .. معلومات رائعة وقيمة جداً مزودة بالصور ..كل الشكر والتقدير على المجهود الجبار ..ننتظر المزيد والمزيد من المدن الفلسطينية 
*.**.**.* 
*دموع الغصون*

----------

